# New to the forum (with bike pictures)



## HammerFestHershey (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

My husband posts here all the time (well, not in the womens lounge), and he got me hooked. I got a new bike today and I am super excited, so I wanted to show it off to those who would appreciate it (women bike friends are hard to come by!). This is my first nice geared bike, I have two single speeds. I'm planning on doing sprint triathlons this summer & some road races too, what better bike to train on?
Check it out:
2009 FUJI Roubaix


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi & welcome. Nice looking bike there; it'll be great for sprint tris.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Howdy! Cool bike!!


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

i like that bike, man...looks really nice iwth the red and white paintjob


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome Hershey. Nice bike and good luck with your racing future.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome! I'd love to see pics of your single speeds.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Welcome, very very nice bike.
Def post pics of the single speeds.


----------

